#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Provedor De Internet Fibra/adsl Em São Jose Do Rio Preto/sp

## thedarknex

provedor localizado na cidade de são Jose do rio preto/sp, com scm nacional e link dedicado
não trabalhamos com via radio, provedor atende condomínio e bairros com rede de fibra óptica e ADSL.
quantidade de assinantes e valor entrem em contato.

POR FAVOR ENTRE EM CONATO QUEM REALMENTE ESTIVER INTERESSE.
(17) 98828-2338

----------

